# Looking for more Timeshare Rentals available? Read This!



## TUGBrian

While the LMR Section here provides just last minute intervals at a fixed price, the TUG Timeshare marketplace has thousands of rentals without these restrictions!

Here are links that provide you more Timeshare Rentals


*Last Minute Rentals with no price limit *- https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifie...x?For-Rent-Last-Minute&LastMinuteRentals=true


*Last Minute Timeshare rentals all under $1000* - https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifi...t-Minute&LastMinuteRentals=true&PriceMax=1000 


*Want to Rent Ads* (owners looking to rent a Timeshare) - https://tug2.com/MarketplaceWishResults.aspx?Rent-Wish-All-Rent-Wishes&ToRent=True


*Advanced Search Page* (search by location/week/etc) - https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/search/


*TUG Marketplace Rental Homepage* (browse/search all ads) - https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals 

Note for comparison, the LMR section has hundreds of intervals for rent given the date and price restrictions, while the TUG Timeshare Marketplace has thousands of rentals available!


----------



## CPNY

@TUGBrian anyway we can have stickies for certain timeshare companies more than 45 days? For example I need to cancel my vistana property at 61 days so the points aren’t restricted. I am getting close and i do have it listed in the marketplace. However it is sort of a last minute deal in that we are within 90 days and I’m willing to take a really low price for what it’s worth just to have it rented. So depending on the cancellation window of the resort company I.e 60 days for vistana we can have a 75 day window as a last minute rental? I don’t want to violate any rules as that would make the last minute rentals offered (within 45 days) useless as I’m sure everyone would follow suit with posts of more than 45 days out. Thoughts? I’m just trying to rent this dang spring break harborside 2 bedroom lol


----------

